# invitation - hreichgott in concert Hartford CT Oct 6



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

I'd like to invite anyone who may be reasonably local to a concert I am playing at 5pm on Sunday Oct 6 at the church where I work. This is my first solo concert in a long time and I am pretty excited. The concert is also a benefit to support Zezzo House, a nonprofit residence for single parents living with HIV/AIDS.

The church is Memorial Baptist Church, 142 Fairfield Ave. Hartford CT near Trinity College. Parking is on the street, free and surprisingly easy to find. I do not think there will be a ticket charge. A free will offering will be taken to support Zezzo House.

Program

Haydn - Sonata in D major Hob. XVI:33

Debussy - selections from Preludes book 1:
Des pas sur la neige
Sons et parfums tournent dans l'air du soir
Ce qu'a vu le vent d'Ouest

Harrison - Reel: Homage to Henry Cowell

Higdon - Secret & Glass Gardens

Bellissimo - Problems for Piano no. 4

Schumann - Fantasiestucke Op. 12 no. 1-5


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Excellent program. Wish I could be there.


----------

